# Display garbled!!!!!!



## vishalg (Dec 1, 2010)

i  am facing a vierd problem on my PC

as you can see in the screenshot how the display looks

[URL=*img23.imageshack.us/i/01122010040.jpg/][IMG]*img23.imageshack.us/img23/4910/01122010040.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

now this happens when i run the run the windows exp. index test or for that matter any games (the games load fine until the actual in game screens)
when the system restarts this garbled screen is present right from bios screen, and its only after i switch off the psc for half an hour that the display looks normal again

otherwise the systems runs just fine, without any problems

now i have done the following-
reinstalled windows
updated various drivers
changed the dvi cable
plugged in the gpu into other slot on the mobo

my config
amd phenom 955be
asus m4a87td evo
xfx 8600gt 256mb (its a recently rma card but was running fine on my old m2ne!!
2gb corsair ddr3 value ram
vx 550w corssair psu
windows7 ultimate 64bit

plz help


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Imo ur card needs another rma. Or try restoring to old drivers when no problem was there.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 1, 2010)

you wont believe this is or was my 3rd rma 8600gt!!!!!!!!!
before it i was using it with diff. cpu-mobo combo (5200+ and m2ne)

i forgot to mention that after this screen when the system restarts this garbled scrren is present right from bios screen, so i guess that rules out driver/sw problems

can it be releated to mobo as the card for running just fine on by m2ne, used to run cod mw2,grid etc nicely


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ remove ram. turn PC on & let it run for a minute. turn PC off. plug ram in. & check. i not sure if its going to work but try once.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 1, 2010)

are you suspecting a ram issue??


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

nope. ram garbage issue. i mean error in ram. nothing serious. it happens.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 1, 2010)

it didnt work sam, display is still garbled. This is happenin whenever i stress the card


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 1, 2010)

which monitor you are currently using>?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

ok so it isn't a ram problem. so next most likely option is GPU. but in my case (old pc opened 2 weeks ago, faced same problem but no GPU) this step solved the problem.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 1, 2010)

Well,u might remove the ram and gpu from their rrespecrive slots,give a slots a bit of a hard blow of air and put things back.
Worked for me.
Otherwise,it has features of a possible gpu problem.

Also,have u lukd at the proccy temps and hdd smart?


----------



## vishalg (Dec 1, 2010)

@pulkit
3 yr old viewsonic 19" lcd
Its very unlikely that problem is monitor related

@sam
My mobo dosent have onboard graphics
Will go to rashi 2morrow(hope they wont ban me from entering as this will be my 4th rma!!)
Any advice
Btw what is ram garbage?

@mukherjee
Have already cleaned them
Temps are also fine


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

vishalg said:


> Will go to rashi 2morrow(hope they wont ban me from entering as this will be my 4th rma!!)



You got 3 RMAs from rashi .


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You got 3 RMAs from rashi .



Whats RMA? 


Try changing your cable that connects ur monitor and cpu....that could be the problem. If it doesn't help then try starting the pc in safe mode...if the problem doesn't arise then its your GPU problem probably.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

vishalg said:


> @sam
> My mobo dosent have onboard graphics
> Will go to rashi 2morrow(hope they wont ban me from entering as this will be my 4th rma!!)
> Any advice
> Btw what is ram garbage?



error accumulated in ram over time. pointing to address where theres nothing or garbage.

Rashi should welcome you. long time customer  do take some sweets for those rashi bustards. got no shame at all.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 2, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta
yup thats true, and make it 4 rma now!!!

@abhidev
it was a gpu problem. for rma take a look at this
Return merchandise authorization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@sam
well i had another rma (4th one)
dont be so angry at rashi, atleast my citys rashi franchisee is nice

i asked them for a credit voucher but since they had a new 8600 in store they said they would give the next time if i have the problem again
guess they have a bumper stock of xfx 8600gt, everytime i go with a problem they handover a new 8600:roll:

[URL=*img10.imageshack.us/i/02122010043.jpg/][IMG]*img10.imageshack.us/img10/8461/02122010043.th.jpg[/URL] 

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/7707/02122010048.th.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 2, 2010)

You are so lucky that your place rashi guys are so nice...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

vishalg said:


> @sam
> well i had another rma (4th one)
> dont be so angry at rashi, atleast my citys rashi franchisee is nice
> 
> ...



are you sure the card you received is new? cause chances are those are faulty cards, cleaned up & TIMed. and are given to anyone with a faulty Electric Stove (pet name for XFX 8600GT). if so, than they are a pack of really *educated cheaters*.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2010)

Even rashi guys in my city are good. My 5750 also went kaput after 2 weeks of purchase. The problem was due to my faulty ups and voltage spikes due to improper earthing.

They replaced my card within 6 working days and gave me a new 5750. I am talking about rashi peripherals bhubneshwar and i guess they are lot better than their kolkata counterpart.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ your card was new & a bit costly (above 7k) so they replaced. also its from Asus. had you taken a faulty XFX 8600GT or 8500GT you may have got same kind of reaction as Topgear.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

vishalg said:


> @Ishu Gupta
> yup thats true, and make it 4 rma now!!!
> 
> @abhidev
> ...


Hey thanx for the info on RMA...ya u need to make sure that u got a new card and not the old one..as those guys must be cycling u through the same bunch of cards...


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Thread going off-topic....  (Ofcourse, i am also a contributor)


----------



## vishalg (Dec 3, 2010)

@sam & abhidev

hey anything is possible in todays world
but as you can see in th pics it looks to be new, else whos got the patience to pack an refurbished card with all acess.(notice the do not disturm door hang!!) , clean fan, packaging etc.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

maybe it was new & got fried in the first week of usage. so it looks so clean & new. they just repaired it. when you got the card, was the box sealed by XFX tag?


----------



## vishalg (Dec 3, 2010)

no it wasnt
but who cares unless its under warranty


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ this time if they offer a replacement ask for a card in a sealed box. or if possible pay a little & get a better card.

cause as i told if no seal = repaired card. & thats bound to go bad. else expect 1 more visit to your best friend's shop


----------



## vishalg (Dec 3, 2010)

if there is a next time (which going by the trend it will be), i wont be accepting another rma from them and will demand a credit note or else they can stick the  "Electric Stove" up there ass


----------



## vishalg (Dec 10, 2010)

*hihahahahahaha*

the time has come again to pay another visit to my pals at rashi

this card is also showing the same problems of display garbled and getting stuck when the gpu is stressed

cant believe it

rest assured this is the last time*.*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

Get a refund.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 10, 2010)

U sure it's the gfx this time too..if u know it is go bang rashi's door..
If not then do this(if u havn't already)
Check ur system with another monitor..if the prob is still there then u will be sure its the 8600..or test ur monitor on any other pc..
Hope u finally get rid of this prob


----------



## vishalg (Dec 11, 2010)

can this be due to my mobo asus m4a87td evo???although its just a month old!!!!!!!!!!
or some ram issue, using corsair vs2gb1333d4


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2010)

vishalg said:


> can this be due to my mobo asus m4a87td evo???although its just a month old!!!!!!!!!!
> or some ram issue, using corsair vs2gb1333d4



Try with some other gfx card and if you have 2 RAM's use then individually and check. The same problem happen for me once and i RMAed my HD4670 twice and came to know that the problem is with my PCIe slot.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 11, 2010)

^^
did your 4670s display also distorted when gaming/stressing the card ??

dont have 2 sticks of ram

wont be able to visit rashi 2day maybe on monday

what options do i have from rashi now?????

can i ask for cash refund, which i guess will be the current price of 8600gt
by the is this card still manufactured?

if they give me a credit note i will have to buy another xfx, which i dont want (they expensive in the first place and then you have to make rounds to the sc for rmas)


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

Which drivers you use..?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2010)

vishalg said:


> ^^
> did your 4670s display also distorted when gaming/stressing the card ??



Nope, my PCIe slot is the issue. Without knowing this i RMAed my card twice.



vishalg said:


> dont have 2 sticks of ram
> 
> wont be able to visit rashi 2day maybe on monday
> 
> ...



No check with some other gfx card and stress the card. If it shows the same problem, send your mobo to RMA, otherwise send the gfx card for RMA. Also try change ur RAM too.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 11, 2010)

@ asingh

i use 263.00, prior to this i was using 258.96 with same results
v263 dosent install on my machine

@furios gamer

i mean to say did you faced same display distorted when gpu was stressed coz by card runs just fine under normal loads


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2010)

You should ask them to stress the GPU at the RMA center. If it works fine there, then there could be issues with another computer part.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2010)

vishalg said:


> i mean to say did you faced same display distorted when gpu was stressed coz by card runs just fine under normal loads



No its working fine for me too, when i am not stressing the card.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 11, 2010)

sigh....
The card is dead (rip)
In its final moments the display went blank with monitor showing no signal
When restarted the display was garbled right from bios just like in my first post

@furious 
what exactly was the prob. With the pci slot?
Did u rma the board? Was it an asus?

When i went to get my previous card rmaed with same problem i overheard the guys at sc say the cards memory is corrupted or something
Does it make any sense?

Can i claim a refund or i will only get credit note?

i googled 4 my problem/artifacts and found that its due to bad video ram
What can be its cause vram to go bad?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 13, 2010)

vishalg said:


> @furious
> what exactly was the prob. With the pci slot?
> Did u rma the board? Was it an asus?
> 
> ...



In your case you say that card is dead. Fine, then ask for credit note and get a new gfx card.

And i dont know abt the corrupted memory issue, but it might be true somehow.

What problem i faced is, whenever i start to stress my card, my display get garbled and no other option left other than re-boot the PC. Initially i thought my gfx card went bad and RMAed it. But even after 2 RMAs i faced the same issue and thought of using the gfx card in another PC, and it works perfectly fine. I tested it by playing Crysis and Far Cry2 and it didn't got any problem.

So i guess the issue is with my mobo and i RMAed my mobo. My mobo was P5N-MX and yes its ASUS.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 15, 2010)

@furiousgamer

One more thing buddy
Did you faced the problem with the pci slot right from the start i.e. With brand new board or the problem developed with time?

both of my previous gpus didnt work on other systems roo, r\they showed the same problem (display corruption) as on my system
can my mobo be screwing up the gpus??

i wana buy a new gpu bi\ut am scared if the prob. is with mobo it will screwup the new card as well!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 16, 2010)

^^
May be..

You better try someone's GPU in your PC and if it works fine after stressing the GPU, the your mobo is OK.

Otherwise u need to change the Mobo.

And one more thing, plz check your PSU too.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 16, 2010)

theres risk in testing some1 elses gpu, if it dies then so will i !!

How do i test the psu?

Did u faced the prob with new mobo or after using it for sometime?

Sc guys told me artifacts are due to vram goin bad and that is due to "compatibility" problems btw mobo & gpu !

Orderd an asus eah 6850.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 16, 2010)

theres risk in testing some1 elses gpu, if it dies then so will i !!

How do i test the psu?

Did u faced the prob with new mobo or after using it for sometime?

Sc guys told me artifacts are due to vram goin bad and that is due to "compatibility" problems btw mobo & gpu !

Orderd an asus eah 6850.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2010)

^^

Dont you have any old backup GFX card r your friends 7600 to test?



No other option left buddy. Just think this way, what if your mobo's PCIe slot went bad, and w/o knowing that you put a new 6850 and its gone!!!!

Think of it. So, safe better than sorry. Also what PSU do you have?


----------



## vishalg (Dec 17, 2010)

^^
i dont have a backup card, after hearing my problems my frnds dont wana risk their cards!

I have a corsair vx550w

U r right, theres risk in using the 6850. Guess i will ask the dealer to test the board

U didnt ans. That whether u faced the pci problem with a brand new board or after using it for sometime


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 17, 2010)

i thinks it's mostly due to the GPU cause i had the similar problem but i used to get a BSOD as soon as BIOS is loaded (by the BIOS was also garbled)
i got a newer series of card as service centre guys said my card production was stopped(i got ZOTAC GTX 460 1Gb against ZOTAC GTX 275 amp edition).
so i think even ur card production cud have stopped and u should get a newer series card !!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 17, 2010)

if you are going to receive another RMA,then make sure that the box is sealed correctly at opening.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 17, 2010)

@jerrin

Were u using a old card on a new mobo? Coz sc guys say its compatibility problem btw mobo & the gpu.
Yes the production of my card 8600gt has ceased and the sc has ran out of buffer 8600gt s!

@sukesh

I never got sealed box with all my previous rmas. Do u suspect i was gettin refurbished cards? Sc guys said they were from their buffer stock and now that they have ran out of them i will get a credit note.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 17, 2010)

nope my mo-bo was new donno suddenly the GPU started showing problems that when's i got it exchanged
so now there r chances of even u gettin a new card then !!
go for it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## vishalg (Dec 17, 2010)

^^
I meant did u use a older card on ur new mobo?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 18, 2010)

vishalg said:


> ^^
> I meant did u use a older card on ur new mobo?



nope !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 18, 2010)

vishalg said:


> U didnt ans. That whether u faced the pci problem with a brand new board or after using it for sometime



The board was 1yr old time at the time of this issue.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey,if you can't check any other card in your mobo then why don't you check your card in any other system?if you don't see any problem in that system then the problem is with your mobo or if you find those problems in that system also, then the fault is in the card.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 18, 2010)

I have strange experience with gfx card which is not solve.

I have xfx 9500 gt, which run nicely with p4 and mobo d101ggc. after almost one year I decide to build a new pc with core i3 and DH55tc motherboard.

I run my one year old 9500gt with new system, it was run for one month nicely and then problem stats. Display related errors and freezing with games. I tried the card with another pc and problem remain same.

My xfx card importer is Akshay enterprise(luckily not Rashi), they replace my card after testing within 10 days.

Now another problem began... I insert the card with my new mobo and the card was not detected. I tried with every possible way but the card was not detected by new mobo.

But ... that very card detected by my another pc with asus mobo perfectly fine and still runing after one month.

I bought Sapphire 5670 1 gb for my new mobo and it is also running nicely.

So my pcie slot is fine and replaced card also alright, dont know where is the problem.

One thing I did before get my RMA I installed another 2gb of ram and update my new mobo bios.

May be one of them cause the problem?

And also thinking why the card failed after instal with new mobo?

Is new mobo PCIE slot "screwup" 9500gt and still "screwing" HD 5670?
Only time will tell.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 18, 2010)

@sukesh
I have tested both damaged cards on other systems, even sc guys tested them but they showed same artifacts as they did on my system!
Its just that my both rmaed cards showed similar problems on by ndw board that i am confused if its my mobo

@digibrush
Maybe its "compatibility issues" as sc guys told me!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 18, 2010)

its better you can mail your mobo manufacturer and clear your doubts that what are all the graphics card supported by your mobo.


----------

